# Clomid for Unexplained infertility



## Look on the bright side (Jan 11, 2014)

Hey everyone, 

Just wanted to ask if anyone else is in the same boat as myself?

All my blood results, scans and HSG have come back fine but my DH has low count and low mobility. 
In November 2013, the doctor prescribed me with 50mg of Clomid to take until April 2014. Although I am ovulating fine and releasing eggs, he has advised that the clomid will help to make me extra fertile to make up for my DH's sperm.

He has also advised that although my DH's sperm is low, it is not dire, so he cannot understand why we have still not conceived after 5 years of trying naturally. 

Is anyone else taking Clomid for unexplained cases of infertility and if you are/were, have you had your BFP yet?


----------



## Roygbiv (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi. 

I was given 6 rounds of clomid. Although I was also ovulating. 
I took it, as the doctor said exactly what your doctor has said to you. 
But, now, being a bit more experienced I wouldn't have taken it. 
I think it's more of a "each step has been taken before moving on", as opposed to "this could help this individual woman". 
Of course, maybe it does help for some. 
And hopefully you are one of those. 
But I feel it was pointless for me. 

And, maybe he is, but if not have your dh take a multivitamin.


----------



## Look on the bright side (Jan 11, 2014)

Thank you for your advice. It's nice to know there are others out there going through the same things. I hope you are having lots of luck!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Hopeful*, I too am taking clomid. I did ask why as I ovulate every month. My doctor said it was just to help me ovulate more. It did as well, I have bloods taken to predict ovulation and last month it was more than 30 higher than it had been on the previous 3 which were natural cycles. Fingers crossed that's all we need. Best of luck to you. Xx


----------



## Look on the bright side (Jan 11, 2014)

Thank you AndLou, wishing you all the best as well. Fingers crossed that the clomid works for us   x


----------



## catie_s (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi Hopeful,
My story is a little bit different but it might give you some hope. After ttc for 6 months DH and I both did all the tests, I came back fine - hormones ok/ovulating etc but DH results were a disaster - v low count/v low motility and high % abnormal sperm. We were told ICSI was our only chance of a baby. Our first attempt was a disaster as I had egg collection too early and only 2 eggs were mature and able to be fertilised - we got a BFN and I was convinced we would never get our baby. Luckily the 2nd ICSI went much better and we got our beautiful daughter.
Anyway - We decided to try for a sibling and sadly our FET ended in a miscarriage and our last remaining frosty didnt survive the thaw. My Dr wanted me to wait 3 cycles before trying a fresh ICSI and suggested 3 cycles of clomid. None of us expected it to work as DH has such issues but to everyone's utter amazement I discovered in June that I was pregnant! (on my 3rd and last cycle of Clomid) What is even more amazing is that it's twins! Noone could really believe it - in fact, I'm almost 34 weeks pregnant and still cant really believe it myself!
What I'm trying to say is I think that it's worth a try. IVF puts a lot of strain on you physically and mentally and it would be so much easier if you manage to get your BFP without going through all that. Also you are young so it's not like you're racing against the clock!
I wish you lots of luck and of course a BFP  
Catie X


----------



## Look on the bright side (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi Catie_s,

Thank you for sharing your story, it has definitely given me more hope. It's always nice hearing other people's journey's and their success at the end of it.  I have just finished my 3rd cycle of clomid so I'm really hoping it happen's naturally between now and the next 3 tries. 

Congratulations on your pregnancy news! I hope all it going well for you.

Danielle x


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

Unfortunately clomid has been shown to have little success in cases of unexplained infertility (where regular ovulation is confirmed). Clomid is an ovulation inducer so is largely useless if you're already ovulating. As someone else has said, it's usually a case of starting with the least invasive, cheapest fertility treatment first before moving on. In a small number of cases there will be 'success' for someone with unexplained infertility taking clomid, but anyone who is ovulating naturally has a 25% chance of getting pregnant each month if they are having regular unprotected sex with someone who has no known fertility issues anyway, so it's hard to know whether the clomid has a part to play in these successes at all. It is true that clomid can 'enhance' your existing ovulation (maybe making you release two eggs instead of one, increasing your chances of catching one and fertilising it, or resulting in a higher progesterone level after ovulation, which is better for sustaining a pregnancy), but it is generally accepted that clomid is not a successful treatment for those who fall into the unexplained category.

I'm sorry to be negative. I agree with others that it's definitely worth a try, but if it doesn't work for you there are all sorts of other things you can try that are better suited to your diagnosis. Best of luck. x


----------



## Emmlou (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi

I am in same situation, all tests show nothing wrong with either of us but after trying for 2.5 years we have been given 3 rounds of clomind to try before they refer us for IV.

I was given the same reasons as you, that it might help me ovulate more/better.  

Good luck xx


----------



## JB12 (Jan 10, 2014)

I had unexplained infertility with tests showing I ovulated and unfortunately the day I went for the results the consultant had received the letter saying they were stopping NHS IVF funding in my area.  He gave me Clomid to try, and to be honest I didn't think it would work, but I became pregnant the first month (it unfortunatley ended in miscarriage) but a few months later became pregnant with my gorgeous little boy.  I hope it works for you.  x


----------



## Look on the bright side (Jan 11, 2014)

Thank you JB12,

Very sorry about your miscarriage but happy you were able to have a lovely little boy later.

I'm still keeping my fingers crossed that it happens  x


----------

